# Ok let's talk about The OC



## user2 (Aug 22, 2005)

In Germany we're in the middle of Season 2 but I have have have have to say how much I love the directors work when he shot the last episode of the first season (if you still can remember it) because it was sooo similar to the first episode of Season 1!

I adore Ben McKenzie!! White muscle shirst have never been that sexy before!!


----------



## luvme4me (Aug 22, 2005)

hehe ya i live in the usi wonder when the 3rd season will start i started liking the first season but like the last 3 episodes are so so i never really saw the first season but i saw the second and am addicted but who isn't


----------



## Shawna (Aug 22, 2005)

It's supposed to start here mid september.  I can't wait.


----------



## luvme4me (Aug 22, 2005)

ok thanks i bet its gonna be around the same time for desperate housewives and greys anatomy those are pretty munch the shows i have to watch oh and i try and catch gilmore girls


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm glad I started with the second season (episode one, esp. Marissa's level four meltdown, was GREAT), and then quickly rented the whole first season...the first few episodes of the first season were so enhhh I'm not sure I would have made it to the wonders of Chrismukkah and the Countdown, etc...And dammit if Alex from the Bait Shop doesn't make me want to be a lesbian!

Also gotta love how season two parallels season one, like with Seth standing on the coffee cart, then the hot dog stand....sooo much of the script is almost identical in the two seasons in certain episodes, it's like having our own inside jokes. I love Seth Cohen.


----------



## user2 (Aug 23, 2005)

The only thing that bothers me about Alex is that she has the same sync voice than Paris Hilton :eww:

And I loooove the OC drinking game...you can't get sober through one episode! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.ocfiles.com/extras/drinking.html


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Aug 23, 2005)

This show is my guilty pleasure!! Summer is my favorite female character on the show I can relate to her in many ways.

I also have such a crush on Seth (Adam Brody) he is hysterical. I never really cared for Marissa until the second season. I also disliked her and Ryan together until they got back together in the second season. And with the way the last episode ended it should make for an intresting third season premiere.

I started watching Laguna Beach last season (another guilty pleasure) because it was supposed to be the "real orange county" (yeah right!)


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 23, 2005)

I loooove me some OC. Seth will be my husband. Just wait. Lol.

Anyways, I didn't like season 2 all that much because of the whole Lindsay fiasco, but I am highly anticipating season 3. Hopefully, it will be better.


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_I loooove me some OC. Seth will be my husband. Just wait. Lol._

 
"You'll see. You'll see, too. You'll allllll see."

You're really starting to scare me. 

"I'm okay with that."


----------



## LRMakeup (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_ 
Anyways, I didn't like season 2 all that much because of the whole Lindsay fiasco_

 
yeah!!!! i effin HATED that bitch. im glad shes off to wherever she went. 
oh by the way i LOOOVEE the oc too, its an obsession really.........


----------



## user2 (Aug 23, 2005)

Does Anna come back? I loved her sooooooo much!


----------



## user2 (Aug 25, 2005)

Am I the only one who thinks that Ryan is a hot and younger version of Russel Crowe??


----------



## GoldieLox (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh how I love The O.C. 

Im more of a Seth girl rather than a Ryan girl. 

I LOVED Anna as well she was my fav. But i really likw who summer has become. 

Im really excited for the new season i think it starts thursday september 8th or maybe even this thursday the 1st ill have to check.

I also love laguna beach. It is actually really really creepy how similar to the real orange county laguna beach is. Like for reals oh man. I live in Aliso Viejo/Dana Point area and spend a lot of time in laguna as well. Trust me, just watch that show and its like your hear. I think our new name should be drama capitol of the US. heh.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 31, 2005)

the third season of the OC doesnt start in the US until september 8. I like laguna beach too.


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 1, 2005)

Im sooo excited about OC! They said that there was a character from season 1 coming back... i wonder who it is! Whats gonna happen to Marisa? OMG! So much suspense... so much drama! YAY! *squeals*

XD


----------



## user2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkmilk* 
_Im sooo excited about OC! They said that there was a character from season 1 coming back... i wonder who it is! Whats gonna happen to Marisa? OMG! So much suspense... so much drama! YAY! *squeals*

XD_

 

OMG REALLY?????

Please let it be Anna! But it will be Luke I know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 1, 2005)

*spoiler...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_OMG REALLY?????

Please let it be Anna! But it will be Luke I know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !_

 
i heard it might be oliver... something about rehab and coming back... AHHH!... i hope i dont spoil it for anyone!


----------



## user2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Wait....: possible spoiler!!!!!!!!!!









But Kirsten is going to do a rehab because of her drinking problems!
I read that Jimmy returns but I didn't know when he went away


----------



## user2 (Sep 6, 2005)

OK I couldnt wait to see the remaining episodes of the second season in TV so I watched them somewhere else!!
My fav episode was Rainy Day Women
and the season finale made me cry about 22 minutes in total!!!
It wa soooooo sad when they all said goodbye to Kirsten!!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 6, 2005)

Whoa, where have I been? Are you sure it starts Thursday night? *runs to set the vcr*
I just checked the Fox website and it is on this Thursday at 8pm.  Whoops and Hollers.


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 7, 2005)

AHHH I can't wait until tomorrow night!!! TiVo is my best friend...I'm going to have to be calm and not turn on the TV until it's over so I don't have to watch commercials...


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 8, 2005)

Tonight's the night! I'm going to go to my parents house for dinner and as much as I love them, I'm going to be so anxious to get home!!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm working tonight, but I am a caregiver and the whole reason I got sucked into the show was because my client watches it.  Whoo hoo, can't wait.  I'm bringing popcorn.


----------



## user2 (Sep 8, 2005)

I can't wait to see it tomorrow!!


----------



## user2 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Let's talk about the OC....again!*

Since the other thread has been deleted, I think I have to give it a re-run!

I've seen last week's episode today and there's just one thing to say:
I F***IN HATE CHARLOTTE!

She's a female version of Oliver to Sandy and Kirsten!
She's evil!

And this Taylor, social chair chick, urgh she's such a jerk!


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 21, 2005)

What is the deal with her anyway? Im suspecting shes attracted to Kirsten and wants to destroy her life, or is prolly jealous of the life she has and wants it for herself......


----------



## Shawna (Sep 21, 2005)

This hasn't been deleted.  You just have to search for it.  The forums only show the newest topics in the past couple of weeks.  You can change the option to display more threads in the bottom left hand corner.  I would never delete an OC thread


----------



## user2 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thx Shawna...I should try it the next time!


----------



## user2 (Sep 22, 2005)

@ GreekChick: Like I said, she's like Oliver! Thank God I was able to skip the scenes with her!


----------



## lovejam (Sep 26, 2005)

I think that Charlotte's motives are largely (if not completely) financial.

And oh GOD do I hate Oliver. I had heard a rumor they were bringing him back at some point last season. I'm glad it wasn't true. That would have been pointless and irritating.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Sep 26, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what happened on the last episode?  It would be the 3rd episode of this new season (3rd)...I missed it and I left my vcr timer on to tape it and for some reason it didn't!! I was like NNNNNNOOOOOOOOO when I found out!


----------



## user2 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Gloria!
That sucks!

Here, I got it from ocfiles.com:

All hell is breaking loose in the Orange County.

As this action-packed episode begins, Sandy lectures Ryan on getting out of the hole he’s dug for himself, and encourages him to take a break from Marissa. At the same time, Julie has arranged for Marissa to attend Caitlin’s (!) boarding school. When Marissa protests, Julie agrees not to force the issue, but has two words for her: Stay away from Ryan. Desperate and in debt, Jimmy begs Sandy to know about the will, and learns that it will be read in a few days. At school, the world’s worst dean ever forces Seth and Summer to be stagehands in Harbor’s drama club production of “South Pacific”… which, it turns out, the terrible tyrant Taylor Townsend is directing. While visiting Kirsten at Lake Arrowhead once again, Sanford urges his better half to return to Newport for the reading of Caleb’s will. Speaking of said testament, Jimmy – threatened again by the scary man he owes money to – hatches a plan to honeymoon with Julie in Hawaii. With Marissa. And Caitlin. And move there afterwards. All in the show’s first 15 minutes!

Marissa, surprisingly, is receptive to the idea of starting fresh with her whole family in Hawaii, even after Ryan convinces Sandy to let her stay at the Cohen’s instead. To the dismay of the woman from “Boston Public,” Kirsten announces she is leaving the lake and going home. Amid protests from her captor, she agrees to sleep on it. Getting ready for the big play at school, Taylor refers to Seth as a geek. Summer retaliates by calling her a skank. Twice! The evil dean again makes threats that are definitely okay if you're an authority figure. Kirsten returns to Newport as the will is finally read. It turns out Caleb amassed his fortune through a manipulation of high-interest loans and is broker than the Ten Commandments. Caleb did leave a personal letter to Kirsten, however, written on the day he died. She is convinced that the letter is her late father’s response to the last thing she said to him – that he would die alone – and storms off to a cheap motel with some vodka (presumably to get drunk).

Then it’s time for the moment we’ve been waiting more than two years for. Ryan and Marissa are totally going to hook up! With a little help from Summer and Seth (who bogarted the tiki hut they built from the school play), Ryan brings Marissa to the beach for a late-night rendezvous. As things get hot and heavy with the lovebirds, Jimmy tries to make an escape but is intercepted by that sketchy dude and a collection of thugs dressed in all black. Needless to say, they administer a savage beating. Before imbibing, the troubled Kirsten has a change of heart and returns home. For good. She and Sandy read Caleb’s letter, which was an apology for all the pain he had caused Kirsten. What a handsome, sentimental and broke dead man he was/is!

Back at Lake Arrowhead, Charlotte is evicted from the house she rented, but something tells this OCfiles.com editor that we have not seen the last of this conniving character. The morning after he was nearly pummeled to death, Marissa finds Jimmy on his boat. Understanding that he’s in trouble, she tells him to go and not to come back. His frequent coming and going has left her an emotional wreck, and has probably left actor Tate Donovan’s schedule in shambles as well. She breaks the news to Julie and promises to stick by her mom through the troubled times that lie ahead. Seth gets two months of detention from that jackass dean after getting busted returning the ganked hut. Back at the Cohen estate, a mini-family reunion takes place and everyone is all smiles… for now.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh my god VV, thanks so much!!  I feel like I actually watched it!


----------



## lovejam (Sep 27, 2005)

Nope, this isn't the last of Charlotte. That site is right. I believe Jeri Ryan was signed on for seven episodes. So, she won't be around much longer, but I'm sure she'll shake things up nicely in the time she's got.


----------



## user2 (Oct 5, 2005)

Argh from episode to episode I hate that Charlotte girl more and more!!
But I loved her face when Kirsten told her that she sells the company and that her father left nothing but debts!

And from the beginning to me it was obvious that Taylor and the dean had a little affaire...and Summer was right...she should have killed them


----------



## user2 (Nov 11, 2005)

So ladies, one month has passed and we can talk about the new episodes!!

I love Summer more and more! She turns out to be a little but good bi*ch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still can't get why Charlotte now tries to get along with Julie! She's almost as broke as Kirsten so what's the deal?


----------

